# Georgia Self Driving Law?



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Heard on the way home last night that the Georgia General Assembly just passed a bill enabling self driving use in Georgia. It now goes to the Governor's desk for his signature. I heard a quick interview with the sponsor of the bill and he said the bill was directly aimed at increasing safety that autonomous driving would bring. I don't have the specifics of the bill and will try to research more about it today. If I find any more info I'll post it here.

Thought this was great news for those of us in the Peach State with reservations and intent on purchasing full self driving autopilot.

Dan


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Seems to mandate higher insurance premiums for autonomous vehicles. Obviously a compromise to placate the insurance industry. Yuck

But, at least it allows for research and maybe can be altered later on.

http://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/...sembly-sends-autonomous-vehicles-bill-to.html

Dan


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Heard on the way home last night that the Georgia General Assembly just passed a bill enabling self driving use in Georgia.


They only passed it out of shock when they learned, in the modern era, a Georgia trooper would write you up for DWI even if you were a fat cat Legislator. They can't wait for the day their self-driving car will drive them back to the Capital building after a three-martini lunch so they can vote themselves some more tax loopholes and vote for special taxes on electric cars. Because a self-driving car can be electric or "good ol' gasoline".


----------



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

Interesting. Although I didn’t get FSD, yet.


----------

